# Pale largemouth?



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

While fishing a small shallow pond I caught a few largemouth and noticed they were all pale looking. The fish were pale with a light lateral line.... What causes this color? There is no cover/shade on the pond either. I've heard others say that the lack of cover will cause bass to be pale in color, is this true?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes, and deep water bass are much darker too. bass from under lilly pads are dark. they change with the cover they have available.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Bass often become very light in color when they are hanging out in muddy water.


----------



## bengalsfan09 (Jun 9, 2007)

wow i have seen that too! its really weird i saw some it looked like they were turning white LOL. they were pretty small though so i wonder iif it occurs in bigger largemouths as well


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes it happens in the larger ones and I believe like FishingRedhawk it has to do with environment (muddy water in this case). All the largemouth I have caught on GMR seem light compare to other LM I see posted hear. Click on link for example.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25415&ppuser=8756


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They take the color of thier surroundings like a Chameleon (sp?) . That's normal.


----------

